# Street Kurbel



## Napalm.Kurty (7. September 2004)

Joa ich bräuchte mal ne neue Kurbel, Einsatzgebiet wäre halt street, Preis dachte ich so 200 was würdet ihr denn da so empfehlen ? wäre schon wenn es nicht die schwerste Kurbel ist die es gead so gibt.
Noch ne kleine Frage, fährt jemand die NPJ Kurbel ? is die wirklich von denen oder kaufen sie die bloss ein und pappen ihr Logo drauf ?


dat wärs auch schon wieder thx für alle antworten


----------



## kater (7. September 2004)

An deiner Stelle würde ich etwas von BMX-Firmen kaufen. Ich empfehle die Primo Powerbite für Streeteinsatz. Wenn du genügend Kohle hast, kauf dir gleich die Titanachse von RNC dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (7. September 2004)

hmm naja an die primo hatte ich schon gedacht aber, jaja ich weiß der freund eienes freundes der kennt jemanden blabla, aber ein kumpel von mir fährt flatland mit der kurbel und bei ihm sind die lager put ok ham zwar ne weile gehalten aber das hatte mich abgeschreckt, sonst hab ich halt noch gehört wtp kurbel solln gut was halten, bin ja nun ach nich so der mosher

naja bin halt son kleiner npj fan ^^


----------



## Fabse (7. September 2004)

wtp pro crank*.*


----------



## Vitali (7. September 2004)

Die Alu Demolition ist au sehr geil !


----------



## bmxer75 (7. September 2004)

Hallo

Fahre jetzt schon ein 3/4 Jahr die WTP Kurbel und bin total zufrieden damit.
Äußerlich sieht die Kurbel echt aus wie das letzte aber sie hält echt noch richtig gut. Die Lager sind nun nich mehr all zu doll aber ich glaub das ist normal und ist bei jeder Kurbel so?!

mfg Christian


----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2004)

WTP PRO

lager drehn sich auch nach jahren immernoch top, trotz heftigsten einschlägen.

lager müssen halt nur immer sauber eingestellt sein, dann gehn se auchnet putt.


----------



## NRH (8. September 2004)

Bin mit meiner WTP nicht zufrieden.
Alle Gewinde bis auf eins für'n Arsch, und eine Achse verbogen. Gerissen/gebrochen ist sie mir zum glück noch nicht, aber dafür sehr vielen anderen. 
Ich bin froh wenn ich endlich 'ne Powerbite aufgetrieben hab'.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (8. September 2004)

Also wenn bei meiner Kurbel nach nem 3/4 Jahr die Lager schon ******** sind wäre ich nicht voll zufrieden ^^

Ich werd wohl Powerbite greifen, die gefällt mir auch besser, thx für die Antworten.


----------



## Urlauber (8. September 2004)

ich fahr auch die WTP Pro. Die sind der Hammer. vor allem in 165 

wenn die Lager kaputt sind, press dir neue ein. Zumindest bei meinen Lagerschalen is des recht einfach. Es sind Nomlager, die du bei E-bay im 10er Pack unter 30 bekommst.
musste ich bei meinen allerdings noch nie machen.


----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mit meiner WTP nicht zufrieden.
> Alle Gewinde bis auf eins für'n Arsch, und eine Achse verbogen. Gerissen/gebrochen ist sie mir zum glück noch nicht, aber dafür sehr vielen anderen.
> Ich bin froh wenn ich endlich 'ne Powerbite aufgetrieben hab'.




wie macht man bitte die achse inna WTP kurbel platt ?

ich bin damit aus zig metern höhe ins flat gekracht und die war noch grade.

entweder du hattest ne montagsachse oder einfach nen extrem derben einschlag.

und die WTP ist nur in längen ab 175mm gerissen.

die 170er waren gaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzz wenige und 165er keine.


p.s. die primo ist rotz, kenne da jemanden der alle 2-3 monate nen neuen kurbel arm brauchte weil die immer gerissen, verbogen oder ausgegnuddelt sind, manchmal auch die stahlhülse ausgerissen oder gleich aufgeplatzt.

seit nem 3/4 jahr fährt er generix pro und die hält(baugleich WTP)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (8. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. die primo ist rotz, kenne da jemanden der alle 2-3 monate nen neuen kurbel arm brauchte weil die immer gerissen, verbogen oder ausgegnuddelt sind, manchmal auch die stahlhülse ausgerissen oder gleich aufgeplatzt.



Ich kenne keinen einzigen Kurbelarm, der gerissen oder gebogen ist. Die alten Kurbelarme mit Alueinsatz waren nicht so gut, hielten aber auch ein Jahr. Ausgerissene oder aufgeplatzte Stahlhülse sind mir und den anderen gänzlich unbekannt. Fakt ist, dass die Powerbite die meistgefahrene Kurbel ist - mit gutem Grund. Was du da wieder für Dünnschiss schreibst, ist einfach herrlich. Du solltest endlich mal vernünftig werden.

Im Gegensatz zu dir kenne ich aber sechs verschiedene WTP Pros in 175mm die allesamt gebrochen sind... Soviel zum Thema. Ausserdem ist es wohl immer einfach zu sagen, dass du "jemanden kennst, der...". Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der dich kennt oder kennen möchte...


----------



## Vitali (8. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne keinen einzigen Kurbelarm, der gerissen oder gebogen ist. Die alten Kurbelarme mit Alueinsatz waren nicht so gut, hielten aber auch ein Jahr. Ausgerissene oder aufgeplatzte Stahlhülse sind mir und den anderen gänzlich unbekannt. Fakt ist, dass die Powerbite die meistgefahrene Kurbel ist - mit gutem Grund. Was du da wieder für Dünnschiss schreibst, ist einfach herrlich. Du solltest endlich mal vernünftig werden.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu dir kenne ich aber sechs verschiedene WTP Pros in 175mm die allesamt gebrochen sind... Soviel zum Thema. Ausserdem ist es wohl immer einfach zu sagen, dass du "jemanden kennst, der...". Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der dich kennt oder kennen möchte...



Dito. Die WTP sind nunmal echt net so toll wie (von allen) gesagt wird ! Lieber die Powerbite oder die Demolition Alu ! Meine FSA Nasty Boy macht auch schon geräusche nach vieleicht 1 Monat Einsatz ! Ok, ich bin die Kurbel fast jeden Tag 6 std. gefahren, aber trotzde...nächste Kurbel wird eine von den zwei.


----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne keinen einzigen Kurbelarm, der gerissen oder gebogen ist. Die alten Kurbelarme mit Alueinsatz waren nicht so gut, hielten aber auch ein Jahr. Ausgerissene oder aufgeplatzte Stahlhülse sind mir und den anderen gänzlich unbekannt. Fakt ist, dass die Powerbite die meistgefahrene Kurbel ist - mit gutem Grund. Was du da wieder für Dünnschiss schreibst, ist einfach herrlich. Du solltest endlich mal vernünftig werden.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu dir kenne ich aber sechs verschiedene WTP Pros in 175mm die allesamt gebrochen sind... Soviel zum Thema. Ausserdem ist es wohl immer einfach zu sagen, dass du "jemanden kennst, der...". Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der dich kennt oder kennen möchte...




willst du unterstellen das ich sören jakobs nicht kenne ?
was glaubst du warum er keine primo mehr fährt ? hat er doch eh für lau bekommen, und wenn sie sogut wäre wie du hier meinst würde er sie wohl noch weiter fahren.

und das die 175er WTP nicht dauerhaltbar ist ist wohl hingeänlich bekannt.


die 165er hat aber noch keiner gekillt, und wird auch keiner.


p.s. alukurbel = suicid


----------



## Moshcore (9. September 2004)

hey kurty du wohnst doch in hro dann komm mich mal besuchen habe hier noch die 24Seven Kurbel mit lebenslanger Garantie am Start die bekommst du nie und nimmer durch falls doch hast ja Garantie für das Teil. Meld dich einfach mal per Pm.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (9. September 2004)

hmm die sieht auch lecker aus, PM haste


----------



## kater (9. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> willst du unterstellen das ich sören jakobs nicht kenne ?



Ne, aber ich wette, dass er dich nicht kennen will.



> was glaubst du warum er keine primo mehr fährt ? hat er doch eh für lau bekommen, und wenn sie sogut wäre wie du hier meinst würde er sie wohl noch weiter fahren.



Woher soll ich und die andern wissen, warum jemand ein Produkt nicht mehr fährt? Ich habe meinen Redneck LT auch verkauft obschon es einer der besten Vorbauten ist.



> und das die 175er WTP nicht dauerhaltbar ist ist wohl hingeänlich bekannt.



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass du dies in diesem Thread ausdrücklich geschrieben hast - du hast die WTP allgemein hochgelobt.



> die 165er hat aber noch keiner gekillt, und wird auch keiner.



Ich bezweifle beides sehr stark.



> p.s. alukurbel = suicid



Toller Kommentar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, aber ich wette, dass er dich nicht kennen will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. falsch, im gegensatz zu anderen wurde ich sogar zu seinen trails eingeladen.

2. weil sie ******* sind, verkaufe meine sachen auchnur wenn sie platt sind, die farbe nichtmehr gefällt, ******* sind.

3. ja hab ich, aus gutem grund, die WTP ist beimir die einzige kurbel die je gehalten hat. profile, dna, etc. haben sich nach spätestens nem halben jahr aufgelöst.

4. is halt so, der hebel ist zuklein um sie platt zubekommen.

5. ja finde ich auch.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (11. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 3. ja hab ich, aus gutem grund, die WTP ist beimir die einzige kurbel die je gehalten hat. profile, dna, etc. haben sich nach spätestens nem halben jahr aufgelöst.




du bist ja soo toll evil-steffi

wenn das wirklich stimmt, solltest du wirklich mal ernsthaft über deine fahrtechnik nachdenken.


----------



## evil_rider (11. September 2004)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ja soo toll evil-steffi
> 
> wenn das wirklich stimmt, solltest du wirklich mal ernsthaft über deine fahrtechnik nachdenken.




nein, die firmen sollten mal ernsthaft über ihre produkte nachdenken.

warum fährt denn kaum noch einer profile ?


----------



## AerO (11. September 2004)

mal ne andere frage: was kommtn die neue wtp raus ?


----------



## Vitali (12. September 2004)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne andere frage: was kommtn die neue wtp raus ?



So wie ich's in Erinnerung hab, erst ab nächsten Jahr. Die WTP Komplett Bikes jedoch schon dieses Jahr.


----------



## evil_rider (12. September 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich's in Erinnerung hab, erst ab nächsten Jahr. Die WTP Komplett Bikes jedoch schon dieses Jahr.




schätze eher november dieses jahr, zumindest die erste lieferung.

war zumindest meistens so mit den parts fürs kommende jahr.

p.s. fällt mirt noch was ein: street + alu kurbel = lol

machmal nen paar crankslides   

nach nen paar mal ist die kurbel wech.


----------



## Vitali (12. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> machmal nen paar crankslides
> 
> nach nen paar mal ist die kurbel wech.



Nicht jeder macht crankslides von daher - ********gal. Bei Stahlkurbeln kann man dann dafür die schweißnaht zerstören...


----------



## evil_rider (12. September 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jeder macht crankslides von daher - ********gal. Bei Stahlkurbeln kann man dann dafür die schweißnaht zerstören...





nicht bei crankslides, weil du auf dem arm "slidest" und net auf der naht, an die kommste garnicht rann, weil entweder ist das tretlager im weg oder die pedale.


----------



## Vitali (12. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nicht bei crankslides, weil du auf dem arm "slidest" und net auf der naht, an die kommste garnicht rann, weil entweder ist das tretlager im weg oder die pedale.




gibt leute die das schaffen...


----------



## moo (12. September 2004)

sorry wenn ich stör,
aber angeblich wiegen beide Kurbeln powerbite+pro crank ca 1,3kg.
kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (13. September 2004)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> sorry wenn ich stör,
> aber angeblich wiegen beide Kurbeln powerbite+pro crank ca 1,3kg.
> kann das sein?




warum kann das sein ? unrealistisch ?


----------



## evil_rider (13. September 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> gibt leute die das schaffen...




kenne keinen.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (13. September 2004)

Da die Kurbel-Diskussionen hier sowieso IMMER im Sand verlaufen, verweise ich hier in meiner zuletzt vernachlässigten Funktion dann doch mal auf den ursprünglichen Thread-Titel...

Am Rande: Der Sören Jacobs schreib sich mit C, Evil


----------



## Vitali (13. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> kenne keinen.



ich schon...


----------



## evil_rider (13. September 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Kurbel-Diskussionen hier sowieso IMMER im Sand verlaufen, verweise ich hier in meiner zuletzt vernachlässigten Funktion dann doch mal auf den ursprünglichen Thread-Titel...
> 
> Am Rande: Der Sören Jacobs schreib sich mit C, Evil




kann sein, gibt hier zuviele mit dem nachnamen(timo ja*k*obs, sören ja*c*obs)


----------



## Urlauber (16. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> warum fährt denn kaum noch einer profile ?



hmm, warum denn? ich hab an meinem Bmx Profile Race, die halten schon lange.........


----------



## kleiner Andi (17. September 2004)

Hi zusammen,

kurzes Statement von mir ( ausnahmsweise kurz   )

WTP Pro Crank:
Fahr` ich schon einige Zeit. 165 mm Ausführung in Chrom. Sausteif, saustabil, sieht saugeil aus ( is Geschmackssache, ok ), der Preis geht für die Leistung in jedem Fall OK.
Hat mir mit dem WTP Innenlager noch nie Probleme gemacht.

Nimm die WTP Kurbeln und Du hast sicher Spass ( und zuverlässige Ausrüstung ).

MfG, CU Andi


----------



## fr33r!d0r (17. September 2004)

mit meiner wildchild war ich immer sehr zufrieden


----------



## seppstyle (18. September 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> hmm naja an die primo hatte ich schon gedacht aber, jaja ich weiß der freund eienes freundes der kennt jemanden blabla, aber ein kumpel von mir fährt flatland mit der kurbel und bei ihm sind die lager put ok ham zwar ne weile gehalten aber das hatte mich abgeschreckt, sonst hab ich halt noch gehört wtp kurbel solln gut was halten, bin ja nun ach nich so der mosher
> 
> naja bin halt son kleiner npj fan ^^



meinste nicht das die belastung auf der kurbel bei flatland anders ist als bei street !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. September 2004)

seppstyle schrieb:
			
		

> meinste nicht das die belastung auf der kurbel bei flatland anders ist als bei street !?



na das schon, aber ich finde die lager bei stahlkurbel sind manchmal recht schnell ausgenuddelt. wenigstens brechen sie nich so oft wie mtb lager...


----------

